# Waeco Aircon Inverter Problems



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi all,

Recent purchase, 1997 Eura Mobil, is fitted with roof top Waeco Easy Cool air con unit which also has their inverter built into the system.

When the switch is on for the aircon this should then operate the inverter. When I do this the red overload light on the inverter is on and the inverter does not operate.

There is nothing plugged into the 230v output socket so I don't know why the overload warning light is on. Anybody have a similar sytem that can advise?

Also where one of the main cables plugs into the unit there is a 'fuse' sign.
Anybody know how you gain access to the fuse to replace it. Does the side panel have to be unscrewed and removed?

Brownhills PDI guys should have checked this before releasing the vehicle
but obviusly couldn't have. Would rather try and resolve myself rather than waist time/money and 160 mile round trip to Brownhills.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

A quote from Waeco website on Waeco air con units


> While driving, a 12/230 V inverter specifically designed by WAECO ensures the energy supply. The inverter features a priority circuit for 230 volt operation.


Note the while driving part.
I would suspect the inverter is not powerful enough to run the air con unit whilst static and no engine running.

Dennis


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waeco Easycoll Inverter*

:? 
Hi there, I have one of these units and run it successfully both when stationary and when driving.
You say there is nothing plugged into the 230 V outlet. But there should be - the aircon unit itself gets its power from the inverter, and if you are not plugged in you won't get the aircon unit to run. Maybe that is why the overload light is on?
When stationary you need to be plugged into EHU, as the unit will drink power from the leisure batteries very quickly. With engine running, it will just about hold its own.
To use the inverter as a 230 V power source for other appliances, you need to fool the aircon unit by switching it on, then unplugging the aircon lead and using this socket for say your TV or computer or whatever. When you've finished don't forget to reconnect the aircon unit, and switch it off. 
I know nothing at all about the inner workings and fuses etc. of the inverter, and leave them strictly the experts.
HTH
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Dennis/Eddied,

Thanks for your input, the air con works fine whilst on EHU but I am trying to run a low wattage 230w appliance when there is no EHU.
There is a single 3 pin socket that is connected to the inverter which I assumed was coverting the 12v supply to 230v for this purpose.

Dennis are you saying that the air con should be able to be run whilst driving. I have tried this but it does not work. The manual is not particularly detailed in it's explanations of the workings of the inverter.

I will try what you suggested in disconnecting the main air con cable but as a 3 pin socket is connected to the inverter I would have thought that this was not necessary.

Anyway food for thought and I will give it a try and further investigate.

Cheers.

Ashers.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

hi Ashers these a/c units take a lot of power to work. If your leisure battery is not in good nick, its terminal voltage will drop and that can cause the inverter to shut down as well.

How many leisure batteries do you have and how old are they?

Your leisure battery is charged via a special relay (waeco part) which will not allow power to flow to the leisure battery unless the chassis battery is charged up. It may be the case that you need to run the engine for a while so that this can happen.

Olley


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Waeco Easycool*

:? 
Hi again Ashers,
if you are trying to run a 230V appliance from the inverter, apart from leisure and vehicle batteries being well charged of course, you have to run them from the same plug that the roof air con. unit uses.
Switch on roof air con, and leave switched on. Unplug the aircon cable and plug from the inverter, and then use this outlet for your appliance.This is usually a EU 2 pin type plug, so you need an adaptor. Of course this is unofficial and not explained by Waeco in its manuals. I was given the info on this forum from a Waeco fitter, and again at a m/home show. Of course the air con. unit will then not run again until you unplug the appliance, and replug the unit. All the rest seems to work for me fully automatically according to whether or not power is going in from the EHU, from the engine running, or from the leisure batteries on their own.
I don't run the aircon itself from just the batteries, but I do use the inverter output from just the batteries for a TV, or computer/phone recharge. I've even tried it successfully with a 900W. microwave.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi Olley/Eddied,

There are 2 leisure batteries, not sure how old they are as I have only recently acquired the vehicle. I will try the various suggestions this weekend with fully charged batteries.

I now have a better understanding of the operation of the system. 

Cheers guys.

Ashers.


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi Ashers, I suspect that you do not have the correct inverter fitted as the mains output from the correct unit is by means of a continental style 2 pin plus earth socket 7 NOT by a British style 3 pin plug. If the unit is correctly fitted you will have a secondary heavy duty split charging relay with 25mm cables attached to your engine & leisure batteries controlled by an under & over voltage controller marked ECU 75 or 100. The correct inverter is a "soft start" one designed to cope with the start up current, Steve


----------



## 102790 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi steve,

You are correct about the two pin socket, it is there but has apparently been disconnected and a British 3 pin one has been installed to replace it.

Not quite sure about all the other points you raised, ( a bit technical for my limited electrical knowledge), as we were away this weekend and having too much of a good time to investigate. The vehicle is in storage now untill the Bank holiday so will investigate further then. 

Thanks for your input Steve.


Regards.

Ashers.


----------

